# Hows my form?



## mxaustin (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm kinda of stealing jr80's idea for a thread...









5 yards








10 yards








15 yards


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Well first you got a death grip in the bow. Needs to look more like the pic. Reduces hand torque and helps get the arm out of the strings way. 

View attachment 1930916


Also "appears" your wrist is bent and can't really tell if you got your draw elbow behind your head. This helps load the back up. This is what's called the "holding" position. This the most important part of the shot cycle. Holding allows for skeletal structure to hold the weight of the bow. If if do not reach the holding position you will tend to creep forward in the shot and have a poor follow thru. 

This is a pic of an Olympic recurve shooter but same concept. 
View attachment 1930917


Maybe Moebow will chime in. He is pretty versed in the recurve.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

mxaustin,

Sub is right about the bow grip. But it can be really hard to help too much from just still pictures -- much better when we can see actual movement.

Here are a couple things, but I am describing "symptoms" but can't see how you got to full draw so hard to recommend a "fix" very well.

First shooting picture: Hold a straight edge up to the picture so it runs from the center of pressure in your bow hand to the arrow nock. Now look at your string elbow in relation to that line. See how high it is?? The tip of your elbow should be on that line.
Second picture: As Sub said, hard to tell for sure but your string elbow appears well outside the arrow line. Both pictures suggest to me that you are drawing with just arm muscle, and the third picture shows your shoulder position that reinforces that suspicion. Holding the bow at full draw with arm muscle rather than back muscles.
Finally, in the last two pictures look at your bow shoulder. Can you see how it looks to be shrugged up under your chin?? Your bow shoulder should show significant clearance from the jaw in those views. The bow shoulder needs to stay more down and back and not be rolled forward and shrugged up.

I have some videos that may help with these ideas -- https://www.youtube.com/user/TheMoebow1 Take a look at them with the above suggestions in mind.

As you work on this, don't worry too much about your groups, grouping will come with refinement of the form. I suggest too, that as you practice, pay attention to what you can relax (muscles, bone positions). the more relaxed your body, the easier the shot.

See if any of this helps and let us know how it's going.

Arne


----------



## mxaustin (Apr 8, 2014)

A tried to adjust a few things but that will atleast show the line of my shot and my adjusted grip. Video coming soon. Youtube is being a pain geting this uploaded


----------



## mxaustin (Apr 8, 2014)

the video is live, here is the link to it. http://youtu.be/ZzH4byZdoMI 6 shots


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I think there are two basic things you should work on first.

First, get that bow shoulder down and back. In your still pictures, you should be able to see ALL your jaw and a fair amount of your neck -- They shouldn't be covered up by your shoulder.

Second, in the videos, your string elbow LOOKS high, but it is not. Think of a line from your string elbow to your bow hand and that line should be perpendicular to your spine. You are tilting that line down to line up on target which is destroying your strength, stability and alignment. Keep that line (the power unit) square to the spine then bend at the waist to acquire the target --MAINTAIN 90*!!!!

I think you need to work on those first, then we can take a look at other "stuff," 

Arne


----------



## mxaustin (Apr 8, 2014)

okay, so when i am adjusting my aim to my attended target what should i pivot insted of my arm?


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Try drawing on the horizon so your bow arm is level and square to the spine. THEN bend at the waist to set your sight picture. All the really good archers maintain the "T". When you just lower the bow arm, you shorten your draw length AND put yourself into a weaker position that requires more muscle which is not as steady. Bone support, NOT muscle!!

Arne


----------



## mxaustin (Apr 8, 2014)

Alright aside from moving my arm to aim, was I drawing the bow correctly asfar as back tension?


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

First things first! Until you get "squared up" and that bow shoulder down and back, back tension will be problematic. 

Arne


----------



## mxaustin (Apr 8, 2014)

alright i will try to work on that in the upcomming week here, ill be bowfishing here in a few days so hopefully i can get level'd out before hand.


----------



## mxaustin (Apr 8, 2014)

Okay running into an issue. I cannot get my elbow down in line with my arrow. My wrist keeps bending which i think is why I can't line it up. That make any sense?


----------



## mxaustin (Apr 8, 2014)

Thoughts?


----------



## mxaustin (Apr 8, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## mxaustin (Apr 8, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Adam Banks (Dec 26, 2011)

seems you have alot of tension everywhere 

the key to this is relaxation mate 
but a finger sling so you can fold the 4 bow fingers you dont need them around the bow

relax and lower the front shoulder 

when you draw try to keep the elbow and arm level 
(draw as one piece) from the elbow

for the moment if you think its the right hight lower it an inch  

hope this helps


----------



## mxaustin (Apr 8, 2014)

I have goten rid of my death grip on the bow. But moebow was saying to keep my draw wrist straight but for some reason I cannot do it. When I draw my wrist bends. Its not a heavy # for me. And I beleive beause of my wrist my elbo goes up. So its not a straight line from arrow to elbo.


----------

